# I like guns, I like guns...



## Misterraptor (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

i like knives, i like knives...
i cant see the video. bandwith problems


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 26, 2010)

Weird. YT must be having problems... But I can see the video perfectly fine. >_>'


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Weird. YT must be having problems... But I can see the video perfectly fine. >_>'


 
oh no the link most definately works.
i have sattellite internet so i must pick and choose what videos i see.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, Hughes Net?

Anyways that has to suck.


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2010)

This singer....

This man is truly a man.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> This singer....
> 
> This man is truly a man.


Exactly.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Oh, Hughes Net?
> 
> Anyways that has to suck.


 
sometimes yes. especially since im addicted to youtube.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> This singer....
> 
> This man is truly *an Australian*.




Fixed


The only gun I want out of that collection is the .303. Everything else looks meh.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Apr 28, 2010)

lmao pretty funny. I like guns too but Jersey sucks like that....


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 30, 2010)

inb4 H&K.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 30, 2010)

Got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, got it, need it, OH SHI....

Except for the full auto stuff, and the RPG, most of that stuff is in my basement. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

_Guns make me murr_


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not allowed to have a gun :/

But I do enjoy them


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

I like guns, I like guns, I like the way they smell, doo dee doo I smell guns.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

I like axes


----------

